# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  La sangre de las plantas: el xilema, el floema y la savia en la fisiología vegetal

## Bruno Cillóniz

xilemaxilemafloema.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com     *Floema y xilema* son tejidos vasculares de las plantas traqueofitas, es decir, plantas portadoras de vasos que realizan el transporte de savia en los organismos vegetales: pteridófitas, gimnospermas y angiospermas, comunicando el sistema radicular a las estructuras foliares, intermediada por el tallo. Ambos son conductores de savia.  *El xilema* transporta la savia bruta (savia cruda o savia inorgánica, ya que está compuesta de nutrientes retirados del suelo por la planta, agua y sales minerales) y está localizado en la cama más interna del tallo. Transporta la savia de las raíces hasta las hojas, donde realizará la fotosíntesis. Está formado por células muertas que tienen la función de evitar la deformación causada por la presión de la savia.  *El floema* transporta savia elaborada (o savia orgánica, producto de la fotosíntesis, donde los nutrientes son convertidos en glucosa) y se encuentra en la capa más externa del tallo. Transporta savia elaborada de las partes clorofílicas (lugar en el que sucede la fotosíntesis) hasta las partes vivas de la planta, zonas en que la glucosa quedará convertida en energía. El floema está formado por células vivas, alargadas y sin núcleo.  
El transporte de savia bruta, constituida por agua y sales minerales, conducida por el xilema, es realizado a partir de la capacidad de absorción por las raíces y distribución con destino esencial a las hojas. Su composición básica reúne elementos de vasos, elementos traqueales, traqueidas, fibras y células del parénquima. 
El transporte de savia elaborada, formada por sustancias orgánicas producidas en la fotosíntesis, tiene su conducción por el floema, partiendo de las hojas en dirección al resto de órganos, principalmente los de reserva energética (raíces y tallo). Está formado por: elementos de tubos cribosos, células acompañantes, fibras y células de parénquimas.   *Las plantas como organismos autótrofos* 
La plantas poseen una nutrición autótrofa, en otras palabras, son capaces de fabricar moléculas orgánicas (fundamentalmente glucosa) a partir de sustancias inorgánicas sencillas con ayuda de una fuente de energía externa, la energía lumínica. 
Así pues, las sustancias nutritivas que requiere una planta son muy sencillas: agua, sales minerales y dióxido de carbono (no nombramos la energía solar porque ésta no es una sustancia, sino un tipo de energía). Las plantas, mediante el proceso de la fotosíntesis que tiene lugar en los cloroplastos de las células,  fabrican glucosa, la cual es una molécula orgánica que sirve como fuente de energía química (y también para construir otras pequeñas y grandes moléculas estructurales como la celulosa). 
En relación con esto, a la planta se le plantean las siguientes dificultades: 
1. La fotosíntesis se realiza mayoritariamente en células de las hojas, a cierta altura sobre el suelo (a veces, varios metros), pero el agua y las sales minerales deben ser adquiridos desde el suelo, en las raíces. Por tanto, la planta debe transportar estas sencillas sustancias hacia arriba, venciendo la fuerza de gravedad. 
2. No todas las células de la planta realizan fotosíntesis (por ejemplo, las células de las raíces no lo hacen). Por lo tanto, una vez que la glucosa es fabricada en las células de las hojas, parte de ella debe ser transportada hacia otros lugares para abastecer a la totalidad de las células. 
La planta debe absorber agua y sales minerales a través de las raíces. Para ello, las células de la capa más superficial de la raíz cuentan con unas finísimas extensiones en forma de filamentos que se proyectan hacia fuera, llamados pelos absorbentes o pelos radicales. De esta forma, se aumenta de forma significativa la superficie de contacto de la raíz con el medio externo. 
Las células que forman los pelillos absorbentes tiene una importante habilidad: son capaces de transportar sales minerales desde el medio externo hacia el interior de la célula, incluso si la concentración de sales dentro de la célula es mayor que fuera (gastando algo de energía, claro). De esta forma, la concentración de sales se hace mayor dentro de las células con respecto al exterior. 
Existen dos alternativas para que el agua penetre en la raíz: pueden hacerlo pasando por dentro de las células transportándose de una a otra a través de pequeños orificios llamados plasmodesmos (transporte intracelular o simplástico) o bien tienen la posibilidad de atravesar los espacios de la pared celular que separan una célula de otra (transporte extracelular o apoplástico). Observa la imagen de la izquierda donde se representan ambas vías. 
Una vez absorbida el agua ya hemos alcanzado un primer objetivo: el agua y las sales minerales están dentro de las células de las raíces pero aún lejos de su objetivo, que son las hojas. *
Transporte de savia bruta a través del xilema*  Traqueas-y-Traqueidas-1.jpg
Para lograr que el agua, las sales minerales y otras sustancias producidas por las propias células de la raíz asciendan hasta las hojas, las plantas cuentan con un ingenioso sistema de conducción formado por unas células muy especializadas que en conjunto se denominan xilema. 
El xilema es un tejido muy peculiar porque muchas de sus células ¡se sacrifican para cumplir su función! Aunque suene un poco contradictorio, las células del xilema son más eficaces muertas que vivas. Conforme crecen van engrosando sus paredes celulares formando estructuras en espiral o anulares. Además, van uniéndose unas a otras para formar distintos tipos de tubos. Finalmente mueren, la célula desaparece, pero queda su pared celular que contribuirá a formar conductos alargados como tuberías que recorren todo el tallo desde las raíces hasta las hojas. 
Existen dos tipos principales de tubos conductores: Unas son las traqueidas, formadas por células muy finas y alargadas que comparten buena parte de su pared y que presentan estrechamientos puntuales de la misma para facilitar el pasado de sustancias de una célula a otra. Éste se llama punteaduras. El otro tipo son los vasos o tráqueas, con un diámetro algo mayor  y con perforaciones completas en las zonas de pared compartidas con otras células.  
Probablemente te estás preguntando: si las células de los conductos del xilema están muertas, ¿cómo consiguen transportar la savia hacia arriba?. 
El truco está en usar mecanismos físicos que no requieren la intervención de procesos biológicos. El agua asciende a través de los tubos del xilema gracias a varios procesos físicos que en conjunto forman un mecanismo que se suele denominar tensión-adhesión-cohesión. 
Las ideas fundamentales de este mecanismo fueron propuestas hace ya más de un siglo por Henry H. Dixon. El mecanismo de tensión-adhesión-cohesión se basa en los siguientes fenómenos o procesos:  *Capilaridad* 
La capilaridad es un fenómeno curioso que hace que algunos líquidos asciendan en contra de la gravedad de forma espontánea, por el interior de conductos muy finos. Cuanto menor sea el diámetro del conducto, mayor altura podrá alcanzar la columna de líquido que asciende. Es un movimiento provocado por una fuerza resultante de una pugna entre otras dos: la tensión superficial del agua y la adhesión del agua a superficies sólidas de algunas sustancias:  
a) Cohesión y tensión superficial: 
Las moléculas de agua, debido a su polaridad, establecen uniones entre ellas que son responsables de la fuerte cohesión (unión) que hay entre ellas. 
Dentro de una masa de agua cada molécula es atraída por igual en todas direcciones por sus vecinas, pero justo en la superficie del líquido en contacto con el aire la cosa cambia: La cohesión de las moléculas del agua tira de las moléculas de agua hacia dentro del fluido y también en dirección paralela a la superficie del fluido. 
De esta forma, la cohesión hace que la capa de moléculas en contacto con el aire posee una tensión que hace que se comporte como la lámina elástica. 
La superficie del agua opone resistencia al ser deformada, ya que la situación de máximo equilibrio será aquella en la que la superficie de contacto agua-aire sea mínima. La fuerza de la tensión superficial es la responsable de la forma que adoptan las gotas de agua o de que insectos de poco peso sean capaces de caminar sobre la superficie del agua sin hundirse. 
b) Tensión superficial y adhesión:  
Entre las moléculas de agua y las de superficies sólidas de muchas sustancias también puede establecerse una fuerza de atracción que hace que el agua se adhiera a dichas superficies. Si la adhesión a la superficie sólida es más fuerte que la cohesión entre las moléculas de agua, en el borde del líquido en contacto con el material sólido se formará una curvatura cóncava de la superficie. 
Sin embargo, la tensión superficial del agua genera una fuerza que tira de las moléculas que forman la parte baja de la curva para intentar reducir la superficie de contacto aire-agua creando un lámina plana. 
El resultado es que se genera una fuerza neta ascendente que hace subir la columna de agua ligeramente. El resultado final es que el agua puede llegar a trepar literalmente conducto arriba venciendo la fuerza de la gravedad.  *Evapotranspiración y tensión* 
La capilaridad está muy bien para entender cómo la savia bruta puede ascender espontáneamente por los tubos finísimos tubos de xilema, pero una vez que la columna de agua o de savia bruta llega al extremo del conducto, la capilaridad no es suficiente para explicar cómo la savia bruta puede seguir subiendo desde la raíz. 
El mecanismo que nos falta tiene que ver con la evaporación del agua que se produce en las hojas  y el gasto de agua que se hace de ella en la fotosíntesis. 
Cuando las moléculas de agua son retiradas del extremo del tubo de xilema, debido a la transpiración de las hojas, el hueco tiende a ser llenado inmediatamente por otras moléculas que estén por debajo. Esto genera una tensión o presión negativa que, literalmente, tira de la columna de agua hacia arriba. 
La fuerte cohesión entre las moléculas de agua evita que la columna de savia dentro del tubo se rompa, de forma que toda la savia dentro del tubo asciende como una unidad. Naturalmente, tiene que haber un aporte constante de agua desde las raíces. De lo contrario, como ocurre en situaciones de sequía, la columna de savia puede interrumpirse provocando problemas para la planta. 
La siguiente imagen trata de explicar el fenómeno la tensión generada por evapotranspiración:    *Transporte de la savia elaborada a través del floema* 
La realidad es que aún no hemos resuelto más que la mitad del problema, porque una vez que las células fotosintéticas fabriquen los glúcidos es necesario distribuir estas moléculas y sus derivados hasta otras muchas células alejadas que no son capaces de fabricarlas. 
Para esta distribución, las plantas cuentan con otro tejido denominado floema, que también forma conductos que recorren toda la planta, pero con algunas diferencias importantes con respecto al xilema.  Figura13_17-200x300.jpgEn primer lugar, las células conductoras del floema se mantienen vivas, aunque pierden su núcleo y bastantes orgánulos. Por lo general, poseen un diámetro menor, que los conductos del xilema. 
Al igual que en el xilema, las células floemáticas se alinean en hileras y unen sus paredes. En la zonas de unión se forman unas estructuras denominadas placas cribosas. En estas zonas existen pequeñas perforaciones de hasta 15 micrómetros de diámetro (no tan grandes como las perforaciones del xilema) que permiten pasar la savia elaborada de una célula a la siguiente. A los conductos formados por la unión de muchas de estas células se los llama tubos cribosos. 
Durante cierto tiempo se pensó que las sustancias elaboradas podían transportarse mediante difusión a través de los tubos del floema, pero cuando se realizaron cálculos para conocer la velocidad de transporte a través del floema se vio que era necesario otro mecanismo. 
Actualmente, se cree que el mecanismo que impulsa la savia elaborada, a través del floema es el que propuso el científico alemán Ernst Münch en 1926. El mecanismo se denomina flujo de presión y consiste en los siguiente: 
Una vez que las células fotosintéticas fabrican moléculas orgánicas gracias a la fotosíntesis, especialmente glucosa y fructosa, gran parte de estas moléculas se asocian para formar sacarosa, que es la molécula orgánica preferida para transportar glúcidos a través de la planta. 
La sacarosa es transportada hacia dentro del floema, de forma que la savia elaborada llega a contener una alta concentración de esta sustancia (la sacarosa constituye el 90% de las sustancias presentes en la savia elaborada, dejando aparte el agua, claro). Al ser la concentración de sacarosa dentro del floema mucho mayor que fuera, se genera una presión osmótica que hace que el agua entre en el floema aumentando así su presión. Esta presión empuja la savia elaborada a lo largo de los conductos del floema. 
Una vez que estos llegan a su destino, que es el extremo final de los conductos del floema, una gran cantidad de sacarosa es extraída del floema, arrastrando consigo cierta cantidad de agua. Esto favorece la circulación de savia elaborada al provocar un descenso de presión en el extremo final. La sacarosa, una vez en su destino, podrá ser utilizada para diferentes fines.  *Haces vasculares* 
Haciendo un rápido resumen, las raíces absorben sales minerales mediante transporte activo, lo que genera una presión osmótica que hace que se absorba agua. 
Estas sustancias llegan hasta los conductos de xilema, quienes se encargan de transportar savia bruta desde las raíces hasta las estructuras fotosintéticas, mediante un mecanismo de cohesión-adhesión-tensión. 
Una vez fabricadas las sustancias orgánicas, los conductos de floema se encargan de transportar la savia elaborada, rica en moléculas orgánicas fabricadas, en las hojas a otras regiones de la planta mediante un mecanismo de flujo de presión, basado en mecanismos de presión osmótica.  *Fuente: portalfruticola.com* Temas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------

